# Transalp Crossbike vs. Bergamont Beluga Sport Vs White Pepper



## -=MiC=- (7. August 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

habe mich schon sehr durchgelesen aber das meiste über Transalp24 ist für Mountainbikes geschrieben... 


Über Tips und Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen,ist für einen newbie  sehr schwer,lese mich schon seit 2Monaten durch die Foren.
Die Bikes  sind ja alle um die 600 euro,die ich natürlich bestens anlegen will. 

Fahre haupsächlich Straße gelegentlich mal wanderwege im Wald

Körpergröße 1,80m ca 84cm Beinlänge mittig gemessen! Mein radladen hat mir ein 52 rahmen empfohlen. 



Transalp24 hat mir gesagt das der crosser Neu raus kommt mit 2008er teile Schaltung kompl. LX  ähnlich wie das von 2006  :http://www.transalp24.de/index.html...mano__LX_V_Brake_Gruppe_2006___12_3_Kg498.htm nur eben mit 2008 er teilen und Rahmen ab jetzt Eloxiert!!!

Würde mir dazu die Magura HS33 gönnen.

Und evtl. ein 48 Blatt


Oder das Bergamont Beluga Sport 2007 

http://www.bergamont.de/2007/bike/beluga-sport

Oder das optisch nicht so überzeugende White pepper 

http://ssl.pepperbikes.de/shop/index.php?seite=10_1&ar_nr=188


Gruß

Michael


----------



## -=MiC=- (9. August 2007)

Hallo!

kennt denn keiner eins von den Bikes bzw. hat einen Tip für mich?

 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

